# [SOLVED] iwlwifi module not loaded

## GenHeDi

Hello,

I'm running a fresh Gentoo install and up till now my intel wifi is not running

```
# uname -r

4.9.95-gentoo
```

```
# cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep CFG80211 && cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep IWLWIFI

CONFIG_CFG80211=y

# CONFIG_CFG80211_DEVELOPER_WARNINGS is not set

CONFIG_CFG80211_DEFAULT_PS=y

# CONFIG_CFG80211_DEBUGFS is not set

# CONFIG_CFG80211_INTERNAL_REGDB is not set

CONFIG_CFG80211_CRDA_SUPPORT=y

# CONFIG_CFG80211_WEXT is not set

CONFIG_IWLWIFI=m

CONFIG_IWLWIFI_LEDS=y

CONFIG_IWLWIFI_OPMODE_MODULAR=y

# CONFIG_IWLWIFI_BCAST_FILTERING is not set

# CONFIG_IWLWIFI_PCIE_RTPM is not set

# CONFIG_IWLWIFI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_IWLWIFI_DEVICE_TRACING=y

```

```
# lspci -k           

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Intel Kaby Lake Host Bridge (rev 05)

        Subsystem: CLEVO/KAPOK Computer Intel Kaby Lake Host Bridge

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation HD Graphics 630 (rev 04)

        Subsystem: CLEVO/KAPOK Computer HD Graphics 630

        Kernel driver in use: i915

00:14.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H USB 3.0 xHCI Controller (rev 31)

        Subsystem: CLEVO/KAPOK Computer Sunrise Point-H USB 3.0 xHCI Controller

        Kernel driver in use: xhci_hcd

00:14.2 Signal processing controller: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H Thermal subsystem (rev 31)

        Subsystem: CLEVO/KAPOK Computer Sunrise Point-H Thermal subsystem

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H CSME HECI #1 (rev 31)

        Subsystem: CLEVO/KAPOK Computer Sunrise Point-H CSME HECI

00:17.0 SATA controller: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H SATA controller [AHCI mode] (rev 31)

        Subsystem: CLEVO/KAPOK Computer Sunrise Point-H SATA controller [AHCI mode]

        Kernel driver in use: ahci

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H PCI Express Root Port #3 (rev f1)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H PCI Express Root Port #4 (rev f1)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H LPC Controller (rev 31)

        Subsystem: CLEVO/KAPOK Computer Sunrise Point-H LPC Controller

00:1f.2 Memory controller: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H PMC (rev 31)

        Subsystem: CLEVO/KAPOK Computer Sunrise Point-H PMC

00:1f.3 Audio device: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H HD Audio (rev 31)

        Subsystem: CLEVO/KAPOK Computer Sunrise Point-H HD Audio

        Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

00:1f.4 SMBus: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H SMBus (rev 31)

        Subsystem: CLEVO/KAPOK Computer Sunrise Point-H SMBus

        Kernel driver in use: i801_smbus

00:1f.6 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation Ethernet Connection (2) I219-V (rev 31)

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Ethernet Connection (2) I219-V

        Kernel driver in use: e1000e

01:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Device 2526 (rev 29)                              | >> This is the Wifi card

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 0014                                                |

02:00.0 Unassigned class [ff00]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTS5229 PCI Express Card Reader (rev 01)

        Subsystem: CLEVO/KAPOK Computer RTS5229 PCI Express Card Reader
```

```
# tree /sys/class/net

/sys/class/net

├── enp0s31f6 -> ../../devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.6/net/enp0s31f6

├── lo -> ../../devices/virtual/net/lo

└── sit0 -> ../../devices/virtual/net/sit0
```

```
# zgrep CONFIG_IWL /proc/config.gz

# CONFIG_IWL4965 is not set

# CONFIG_IWL3945 is not set

CONFIG_IWLWIFI=m

CONFIG_IWLWIFI_LEDS=y

CONFIG_IWLDVM=m

CONFIG_IWLMVM=m

CONFIG_IWLWIFI_OPMODE_MODULAR=y

# CONFIG_IWLWIFI_BCAST_FILTERING is not set

# CONFIG_IWLWIFI_PCIE_RTPM is not set

# CONFIG_IWLWIFI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_IWLWIFI_DEVICE_TRACING=y
```

```
*  sys-kernel/linux-firmware

      Latest version available: 20180103-r1

      Latest version installed: 20180103-r1

      Size of files: 135025 KiB

      Homepage:      https://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/firmware/linux-firmware.git

      Description:   Linux firmware files

      License:       linux-firmware ( BSD ISC MIT no-source-code ) GPL-2 GPL-2+ freedist
```

I have KUbuntu 18.04 LTS and Win10 on same machine, card is working there.

Where to begin with solving the problem??

Regards,

GenHeDi

----------

## Jaglover

You need to provide the PCI ID of your card, also you need to look at dmesg, you can see there how initialization succeeds [or not].

----------

## GenHeDi

As far as I can recall [8086:2526] is the PCI ID of my card

```
# lspci -nnkv | sed -n '/Network/,/^$/p'

01:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Intel Corporation Device [8086:2526] (rev 29)

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device [8086:0014]

        Flags: fast devsel, IRQ 255

        Memory at df100000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [disabled] [size=16K]

        Capabilities: [c8] Power Management version 3

        Capabilities: [d0] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

        Capabilities: [40] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

        Capabilities: [80] MSI-X: Enable- Count=16 Masked-

        Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

        Capabilities: [14c] Latency Tolerance Reporting

        Capabilities: [154] L1 PM Substates
```

Looking in dmesg

```
# dmesg | grep 8086:2526

[    0.103292] pci 0000:01:00.0: [8086:2526] type 00 class 0x028000
```

```
# dmesg | grep iwl   >> nothing
```

```
[    0.102791] pci 0000:00:1f.4: [8086:a123] type 00 class 0x0c0500

[    0.102838] pci 0000:00:1f.4: reg 0x10: [mem 0xdf24a000-0xdf24a0ff 64bit]

[    0.102908] pci 0000:00:1f.4: reg 0x20: [io  0xf040-0xf05f]

[    0.103062] pci 0000:00:1f.6: [8086:15b8] type 00 class 0x020000

[    0.103079] pci 0000:00:1f.6: reg 0x10: [mem 0xdf200000-0xdf21ffff]

[    0.103162] pci 0000:00:1f.6: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.103227] pci 0000:00:1f.6: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    0.103292] pci 0000:01:00.0: [8086:2526] type 00 class 0x028000

[    0.103312] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0xdf100000-0xdf103fff 64bit]

[    0.103419] pci 0000:01:00.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.103450] pci 0000:01:00.0: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    0.107096] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI bridge to [bus 01]

[    0.107101] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [mem 0xdf100000-0xdf1fffff]
```

When I'm searching for Intel messages, I see nothing wifi related.

Regards,

----------

## khayyam

 *GenHeDi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> # cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep CFG80211 && cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep IWLWIFI
> ```
> ...

 

GenHiDi ... unrelated to your problem but that is a UUoC (useless use of cat) ... and a completely unnecessary double grep.

```
# egrep '(CFG80211|IWLWIFI)' /usr/src/linux/.config
```

best ... khay

----------

## Jaglover

You need kernel 4.13 or newer for this device.

----------

## GenHeDi

@ khay > Sometimes one develops bad habits over time. Thanks for putting me back on the track of proper use of tools.

@ Jaglover > Ai, this will be a challenge. A possible rhetorical question: is it possible to include the wifi part of a 4.13 kernel in a 4.9 kernel? 

Regards,

----------

## Jaglover

```
emerge -av1 =gentoo-sources-4.17.2
```

Where is the challenge?

----------

## GenHeDi

No challenge (I think)

For my understanding, why a one-shot?

----------

## Jaglover

I wouldn't want to record this particular version in world file. Maybe you feel this is the way you want it? Then feel free to omit oneshot.

----------

## GenHeDi

Thanks, I will give it a try.

----------

## GenHeDi

Hello Jaglover,

Now my system is runnig on 4.14.52 kernel and my wifi works.

Conclusion, case closed.

Thanks for your input.

----------

